# foot injury



## cfr (Dec 5, 2002)

I kicked a sand bag wrong about 15 months ago. My foot bent backwards a little bit when doing a roundhouse. Anyways there is still some swelling. Ive been to the doctor and had all the tests. The only thing wrong is some swelling that wont go away. Any ideas of how to make it go down. Ive tried ice, elavation, a cast, anti inflamatories, wraps, tiger balm, epson salt, bla bla bla bla bla. I even tried the new magnet therapy. You name it.... Its gotten better several times but it always comes back when I get active again. All ideas are appreciated on ways to get rid of swelling. Thanks


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Dec 19, 2002)

From the sound of things, it seems as though you aren't giving it enough time to heal. Once the swelling goes down, give it another week to fully recover.


----------



## cfr (Dec 19, 2002)

Atually what I forgot to write is that its been better several times. The most recent time was a few weeks ago. I felt no pain for 3-4 weeks. I even went on a 3 mile hike in that time. Then I trained one day. Jump rope reinflamed it after 1 session. I went to the doctor again last week and he doesnt know what else to tell me. Said just to get on with it and do what makes it feel good. So thats the plan.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Dec 19, 2002)

Sorry to hear that. You might want to try using wraps when you begin to train, and take it off when you are not. Maybe its something that is done during training that is causing it to inflame. I'm not sure about you, but when I train I usually don't feel that pain until the folloeing day.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2002)

How is your foot healing?


----------



## cfr (Jan 1, 2003)

Actually its funny you should ask. I have kind of given up on it and so has the doctor. Ive seen 4 or 5 doctors for this. All with different specialties. The most recent was a surgeon. He sees nothing to be operated on. I have a combined total of 1 1/2 years MA experience and since then Ive been off for 9 months due to this. Pretty frustrating. Anyways, I was going to sign up for Muay Thai today. I talked to the owner and he said I dont have to jump rope and we could be careful when doing roundhouses on pads to hit the shin only. Thats good enough for me. My main concern has always been doing some lasting irrevesible damage. The doctor has assure me that thats pretty unlikely since all they can find is some swelling. Usually when I keep an ace bandage on it there isnt any real pain so Im really kind of done with it. 

But the as luck would have it, I pulled a back muscle about a week ago.   Nothing serious. But enough to make me not want to go hit a bag for another week or two. So with any luck Ill be in MT in 1 - 2 more weeks. I appreciate your asking though. Well there was a pretty long answer to a short question.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, if you're expecting to get back into it in just a few weeks, I suppose that's good!


----------



## KennethKu (Jan 1, 2003)

If you have torn some ligament, they might have a tough time diagnose it UNTIL it deteriorate really bad enough to affect your motion that it becomes noticeable. That is the unfortunate situation with certain injury.  There is always Surgery to repair it later.


----------

